# Leave Comment when you like a post!



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 27, 2017)

The title explains it


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2017)

You want us to physically make people leave a comment ? No we won't implement that lol


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Jan 27, 2017)

so every time I like someone's post, I have to reply with a "I like the way you type"


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 27, 2017)

sunni said:


> You want us to physically make people leave a comment ? No we won't implement that lol


Only if you choose to rather than just a post with a lol in it ya get it now?


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 27, 2017)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> Only if you choose to rather than just a post with a lol in it ya get it now?


Put it in settings area and make it default its off, and max 20 characters it's be awe


----------

